# Ball of Veggie Sperm??



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

That's what it looks like to me


----------



## D-B-J (May 13, 2010)

wow. Nice capture!


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

edible? lol...


----------



## bigboi3 (May 15, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> edible? lol...



hahahah


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

sorry i was hungry in that post lol i have since ate something...


----------



## NateS (May 15, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> edible? lol...



Lol.  I'll refrain from further comment as there's a thousand inappropriate responses I can think of.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

haha this is true lolol


----------



## magkelly (May 16, 2010)

Actually I think you could eat that or at least make tea out of it, not joking. I can't decide if it's the inside of some kind of a rose after all the petals are gone or some kind of thorny black or red raspberry taken while it's still green. Looks more like an unripe berry, but the petals make me think rose-hips.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 16, 2010)

HAHA see im not crazy haha


----------



## Fraginator3000 (May 16, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> wow. Nice capture!



:thumbup:


----------

